# Are Before Sunrise/Before Sunset chick flicks?



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

settle the debate for me


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Well, my sister and her weird friend were girling out over it and getting all high-pitched, so I vote for yes.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I dislike every (other?) chick flick I've seen, but I like these. it's probably partially true for before sunrise, but there's something more to it than just that anyway. Voted No.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

huh?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well, I suppose farmyard fowl get out a kick out of them, but I hear girls like em too.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

"A young man and woman meet on a train in Europe, and wind up spending one romantic evening together in Vienna. Unfortunately, both know that this will probably be their only night together."

Really? Granted, I've never seen it, but come on.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

what do you mean, do they bang eachother for one night and never see oneanother again?


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Kennnie said:


> what do you mean, do they bang eachother for one night and never see oneanother again?


The hell should I know? That quote was from IMDB. I've never seen the movie.

From a Rotten Tomato critic blurb,"the film asks us to consider the very nature and purpose of our existence in a fragmentary, superficial and transient universe." :eek

It is possible that I misjudged this film.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

:um


Godless1 said:


> The hell should I know? That quote was from IMDB. I've never seen the movie.
> 
> From a Rotten Tomato critic blurb,"the film asks us to consider the very nature and purpose of our existence in a fragmentary, superficial and transient universe." :eek
> 
> It is possible that I misjudged this film.


 hmmmm...... sounds true to life, people bang another for one night and just completely forget about one another


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Godless1 said:


> "A young man and woman meet on a train in Europe, and wind up spending one romantic evening together in Vienna. Unfortunately, both know that this will probably be their only night together."
> 
> Really? Granted, I've never seen it, but come on.


I agree the movie poster is very cheesy but its not very indicative of the film


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

hmm... I wouldn't classify it as a chick flick.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

No, I really don't think they're chick flicks. Just because a movie involves a love story and romance doesn't instantly make it one. There is some very interesting dialogue between the characters and I enjoyed watching. It might appeal to more women than men, but it never felt like something only aimed at women when I watched.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

ultimately, yes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sounds pukey.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

anymouse said:


> kennnie's post goal = see how many times he can put bang on the board.
> 
> and the review, so funny. now i want to see it. :um


 ..............
.........
.
....
:blush..


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ As in deep in puke or actually deep? 

I find the former more likely.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> ^ As in deep in puke or actually deep?
> 
> I find the former more likely.


If you're trying to knock the films before watching them...

Rotten Tomatoes has Before Sunrise at 100% positive with critics and 92% of the audience liked it:
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/before_sunrise/

Before Sunset 95% positive with critics and 90% of the audience liked it:
http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/before_sunset/

IMDb also has both films scored at 8.1/10.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0112471/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0381681/


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Hmmm, still sounds pukey. I might rent it from the dollar box when it comes out on DVD, though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ It'll take copious amounts of alcohol & a snuggy for me to enjoy it, I'm sure.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> ^ Hmmm, still sounds pukey. I might rent it from the dollar box when it comes out on DVD, though.


Yeah, you would think Before Sunrise would be out on DVD by now since it came out in 1995. I wonder what's taking so long?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Really? Never heard of it until now.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

You don't want to see them if they're "chick flicks" OP? 

Netflix has them to stream; I'll give my two cents in 180 minutes. :b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Ok, I'm game. I have nothing to do tonight anyway.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> ^ Really? Never heard of it until now.


According to IMDb, but I think that's accurate. Before Sunset came later (2004).


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> You don't want to see them if they're "chick flicks" OP?


they're 2 of my favorite movies but someone told me they were "chick flicks" and i disagree with that, so just trying to settle a debate i had with someone.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

_Before sunrise_ is pretty lame and quite annoying.

_Before Sunset_, however, is one of the finest movies I've ever seen. It's a movie for adults, that actually treats the audience like adults, featuring deep, nuanced characters who are adults (which occasionally means acting like children). I hesitate to call it a romance story, because that would be too simplistic. It's moving and frustrating and heart breaking, all in less than 90 minutes. Holy ****, you should watch it right now. Don't waste your time watching the first one, just read the synopsis and get straight to the good stuff.

(i totally forgot about this movie. I think i'm going to watch it again soon)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

NeedleInTheHay said:


> they're 2 of my favorite movies but someone told me they were "chick flicks" and i disagree with that, so just trying to settle a debate i had with someone.


Ah, I see.

As for my verdict, I would classify both movies as chick flicks, at least by my definition (sorry). They're pretty romantic-y to me. I mean, the whole focus is on the relationship between two people. Plus, that part in the second one, where Celine is talking about being late for school because she would notice all the little things, like acorns and ants and shadows of leaves on trees, was kind of 'pukey' to me (sorry for stealing your word, Neptunus). I still thought they were good movies overall though.

I also have to say that I think "chick flick" sounds a bit derogatory. I don't think anyone should like a movie any less because someone else thinks it's a chick flick; if you like it, you like it, that's all that matters, not how someone else labels it.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

This is another one they tried to market as a chick flick/romance movie when it's really not (they even clumsily photoshopped the two holding hands for the north american release (pre and post), because we're stupid and don't understand subtlety).


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Juat watched both within the last month and, of course, loved them. I liked the first a tad more because of the final scene but both were good if you're into intimacy and dialogue. The city/setting sort of became one of the characters too which I found endearing. Just don't tell the 15 manly men I work with I liked it. My status is already in question. I don't believe there is such a thing as a chick flick.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea I tried but I didn't even finish them. Just a couple people running around talking and doing common things was not interesting. Dunno if the ending got better but I never made it there. In fact somewhere around half way my attention was so gone I even forgot I had the movie playing and just wandered off to do something else for awhile.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Same here. I'll try again later when I'm in a more energetic mood.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

It's one of my favorite movies, but I like a lot of things that hombres aren't supposed to like. Chick flick is a dumb term, I think. Also dumb: narrowly defined gender roles.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I enjoyed Before Sunset, but I think I liked the one as well.



zookeeper said:


> This is another one they tried to market as a chick flick/romance movie when it's really not (they even clumsily photoshopped the two holding hands for the north american release (pre and post), because we're stupid and don't understand subtlety).


One thing that distracted me in the 'before' pic is that she is perilously close to the edge and with her next step might fall off the edge. Maybe they wanted to move her away from the edge and towards safety to appease the safety concious. :b


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Two of my favourite films. I think it can talk to both men and women if you have an open mind. If I were to name what could possibly be categorized as 'chick flicks' it'd rather be movies like "How to lose a guy in 10 days" or any other corny romantic comedy like that. Before sunset/sunrise is a drama with very well written dialogue.

I suppose if you only want to see action movies, any movie that even touches the subject "love" in a serious manner would be considered a 'chick flick'.


----------



## HowDaddyIsDoing (Aug 14, 2011)

they have too much edge to them to be conventional/typical chick flicks!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I've actually watched _Sunset_ twice in the last few weeks, once inspired by this thread, and then it was on tv last night. I wasn't going to stay up, but once I was into it I couldn't stop.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^I watched Sunset over the past few weeks as well and thoroughly enjoyed it. I hadn't seen it since I was maybe 17 or so, and, despite liking it then, I got quite a lot more out of it this time around.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't know if their is a "Romance" genre straight up, but I don't see it as fitting into the chick flick category. Chick flicks are primarily about the female character and the male in the movie is mainly a piece of meat not appearing as the main star. In these two movies the man and woman are both the lead, and it doesn't discriminate between which gender it wants to lend perspective to.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

I think they are both pretty good. I wouldn't really call it a chick flick, but I would not be surprised if more woman than men appreciated it. It isn't your typical chick flick film in the very least.


----------

